# 🚨Torpedo Feeding🚨



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

*I apologize if this isn’t under the correct thread topic.. Torpedo Feeding for cross-beak what are your thoughts? Looking for advice and/or tips on torpedo feeding especially torpedo feeding a a chick that is few days(i think she was a week or so old when i brought her home)shy of 2months old. She’s to the point she’s even struggling with her mash this would be the next step I haven’t yet tried and I would like to do everything I possibly can for my sweet girl…

Speaking of girl.. 
This is an entirely different question.. but will cross beak disability effect when a Roo Chick develops their wattles? I was curious if it did because their sex is kind of up in the air right because their comb screams roo but I cannot see their wattles forming like my other Roos of same age. *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to look that up. I had never heard of it before.

There's probably nothing wrong with it. The one video I saw didn't talk about what it was being fed.

Have you mixed her mash with water? And put it in a deep bowl? If she's struggling with a wet mash then she's going to have an issue with drinking too.

I have no idea. Now that I think about it the only cross beaks I've ever seen were all hens. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had to look that up. I had never heard of it before.
> 
> There's probably nothing wrong with it. The one video I saw didn't talk about what it was being fed.
> 
> ...


Interesting questions, I hadn't heard of it either, perhaps consult a vet as to any specific advice for the future regarding the cross beak issues with your girl. Two out of the half dozen vets I know and have worked with enjoy difficult questions that are out of the ordinary and are willing to give advice.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had to look that up. I had never heard of it before.
> 
> There's probably nothing wrong with it. The one video I saw didn't talk about what it was being fed.
> 
> ...


I do make her mash. I’ll make her some and put it in 4 different bowls of different sizes and of different thickness for her to choose. So from what I read on it if you add a good amount of water to their mash that will also help with her hydrating. I went and got her some waterer nipples and me and my fiancé are going to make her a waterer because I’ve read a lot of people saying they notice that style waterer helped quite a bit with theirs! The torpedos are made with their chick starter or whatever feed ur cross beaks on at moment some egg, water, and a tiny bit of coconut oil just to help them take shape and not be so sticky. Then people will dip them in a tiny bit of water or apple sauce or something as they break them off to feed them to help with them sliding down easier! It’s so cool the things people come up with! I’m not having an easy time with it so someone I found on this fbook group for cross beaks said they will do a face time kind of thing with me and help us.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Interesting questions, I hadn't heard of it either, perhaps consult a vet as to any specific advice for the future regarding the cross beak issues with your girl. Two out of the half dozen vets I know and have worked with enjoy difficult questions that are out of the ordinary and are willing to give advice.


This one woman I was speaking to on one of my fbook groups said her one Roo she had with cross beak his wattles were a little deformed so I think it must! I just noticed one of my other chicks has some kind of beak thing going on also they were both from Hoover’s Hatchery. I wanted to upload the pic and see if you guys knew if this could potentially effect her eating and drinking and does it turn into cross beak?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it just might. Glad you caught it this early. Now you can watch to see what happens with it. If peep is lucky this will be as bad as it gets.

I would contact Hoover and make them aware one of their suppliers has the genetic form of crossbeak in their line up. They may not do a thing but if this thing gets out on the net, they're going to feel the bite.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Definitely- it’s so sad to see them have to deal with it, and hard on the owners for sure. If mine had come in that way… man I’m sure I’d be doing just what you are, but that’s so awful for them, if the hatchery can do something to fix it then it def needs to be addressed. Jmo! 

Your dedication is amazing- keep up all the (hard) good work! I know it has to be more time consuming in a few ways, as well as frustrating sometimes- hang in there! You’re awesome for trying so hard.


----------

